# what is the better package impressions or the roger sound labs cg24s



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

what is the better package the rbh impressions or the roger sound labs cg q 24 package

the rbh 55ti fronts and rears and r56ci centre and two extra surrounds r5bi rears and 4 tk 615 and two pc2000 subs

or the
roger sound labs cg24 fronts and cg24 centre roger sound labs cg4 rears and extra rear surrounds as well plus 4 c34e in ceiling speakers and one one speedwoofer 10 subs and one pc 13 ultra cylinder sub

connected to a denon 6200w and emotiva xpa3 amp with blue jeans speaker cables and interconnects and evergreen rcan cables between the emotiva and denon 2 media bridge cables subwoofer leads and a oppo 203 4k player

what package would be the best package for sound quality and wide Soundstage and detail and dynamics and voices and weight and authority attack and clean sounding and midrange

what is best for all out action movies horror and sci-fi and for special effects and for surround sound

and for music pop house techno rap r&b hip hop reggae heavy metal classical rock drums violin guitar and flute saxophone and the best bottom end bass thanks


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hello bump bump


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rbh for me. 
Please don't take this the wrong way, as I'm not attacking here. But I'm curious as to the end game of your system/questions. The title question seems to have a very familiar ring to it. Everyone here is happy to help and guide but it seems like we're going in a circle. (Rsl vs XYZ speaker package). You already have the rsl system right? Are you suffering buyers remorse? I've seen you on avs too which is good since you have more answers to choose from. I'm just curious where you are trying to go, so don't run away. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I found your post VERY difficult to read. Sorry, but not one single period. I to thought you had already made a purchase?


----------

